# Got My DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX-M2RS!



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2008)

If you want to see my experience with this board, check out my always-updating review of it here.

I've only got pictures up for now.







DD


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

Bad news bears.  The board's going back.  I've got a whiny component on it


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

That sukz


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

They better frickin' give me my money back or let me return it...

I think I'm going Intel...

5000+BE @ 3.2 anybody? LOL!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 6, 2008)

SO is it the board or a component?? are you still sending me the quad???


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

Naw dont go intel. Grab that BE 9850 and let them trade you the board for another. Is this the one you got the uber deal on?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 6, 2008)

i don't see the point in taking phenom, at least for right now...
if you really need performance, then you should have gone intel a while ago, but if you want affordable performance then stay with amd


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

The new steppings are showing to be pretty decent and finally getting up there on par with intels counterparts, for the most part. I mean, it wouldnt be a huge transformation going Intel, just a mobo and cpu. With this, its just a cpu. Me personally, huge AMD fan and Ill support them. I dont need the uber be all end all chip. No sense in it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

Still sending you the quad man.

Yes, this is the board that I got a good deal on.

I would love a 9850BE, but I'm just trying to keep my options open.  I figure if I'm already going with a new mobo, I may as well pick up a new proc. since I know I can sell this BE for under $100, especially considering that the new revisions don't clock for SHIT.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2008)

Update 4/22/08:

After being told that my replacement was sent on Friday and Monday came, since it was originally shipped FedEx from less than 400mi away, I decided to drop MBPro an email asking for a tracking number.  This was their response:



> Zackary-
> 
> After receiving your email, I thought I would check with DFI myself. It seems your board did not get shipped out. It is still in testing and they are trying to determine what is making the noise. I am not saying all the boards are bad but, in all fairness, they don’t want to send a replacement and have you get upset because you get the same problem. They are testing some new ones from the warehouse to be sure they are good. So, I am not sure how soon you need the board. Do you want to wait for a known good replacement or do you want to go with another board? Completely up to you, so let me know how you want to proceed.
> 
> ...



I am seriously considering going with the latter option and switching to Intel.  I guess this means I get more time to focus on modding my Cosmos S, but I won't have a system for another few weeks if I wait.  This is very disappointing.  At least MBPro is handling the situation well...

What do you guys think I should do?  Wait it out, or go with another board/board&proc?


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

switch.  I've been very happy since i did


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Forward that email to whoever told you the replacement was shipped and demand some freaking satisfaction!  Big discount time!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2008)

Intel is great. However I have a lot of faith in DFI boards. Unless you really want to switch to intel I would be patient and give them a chance. Maybe you are helping them resolve a lot of other issues for other people. So in a sense maybe you are helping people get better DFI AMD boards by having them test out yours. If not and you're so mad, which i completely understand, get a DFI x48,x38 or P35 and a Quad. Then again this could all be a cover-up by the vendor forgetting to send mobo for repairs or some such thing.

Plus you should be able to get a rebate or something.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Forward that email to whoever told you the replacement was shipped and demand some freaking satisfaction!  Big discount time!



Same person dude.  The painful thing is, I talked them down $30 off their price at the time, and when the problem first occurred, I asked if I could get a similar percentage discount on another item, and they said that the discounts were on a part by part basis.  For instance, if I wanted an ASUS Deluxe board, they could give me $5 off.  Whoop-de-effing-doo 

I might be able to just get a straight refund and sell my BE.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Intel is great. However I have a lot of faith in DFI boards. Unless you really want to switch to intel I would be patient and give them a chance. Maybe you are helping them resolve a lot of other issues for other people. So in a sense maybe you are helping people get better DFI AMD boards by having them test out yours. If not and you're so mad, which i completely understand, get a DFI x48,x38 or P35 and a Quad. Then again this could all be a cover-up by the vendor forgetting to send mobo for repairs or some such thing.
> 
> Plus you should be able to get a rebate or something.



I wish I could get a rebate or something.  See what I responded above to erocker's post.  

I've got a lot of faith in DFI boards, too, and they were my first choice for paying too much over $100 for a mobo.

I guess it's just my own pissiness.  When I got pissed that my rebate never showed for my GEIL Esoteria, I wanted to get rid of the sticks.  That was really the only reason.  They were warrantied for insane voltages, but I didn't even want to mess with them.

Now that I did my research and picked up a DFI for the first time to start pushing my BE, I don't even want to see it anymore, as it's just going to remind me of this fiasco...

------------------------------

My budget for mobo+proc will be somewhere around $210, so if I go Intel, what would you guys recommend?  I wouldn't mind keeping with DFI...


----------

